# Nicolai Myaskovsky



## emiellucifuge

From Allmusic.com:

The son of an army engineer who eventually attained the rank of general in the Russian army, composer Nikolay Myaskovsky was expected to follow in his father's footsteps. However, after his mother's death in 1890, Myaskovsky was brought up by his aunt, a former singer, who encouraged his musical interests; his first compositions — piano pieces much influenced by Chopin — date from that time.

In 1903, Myaskovsky took a course in harmony from Reinhold Glière, which helped him decide on a music career. He continued his studies with Nikolay Rimsky-Korsakov and Anatoly Liadov at the St. Petersburg Conservatory (1906-1911); his Symphony No. 1 (1908) won him a scholarship that allowed him to complete his education. Myaskovsky then spent some time as a private teacher and music journalist. During World War I, he served on the front for three years, then worked on military fortifications. Some of those experiences are reflected in his Symphonies Nos. 4 and 5, both of which were partially sketched on the front.

In 1921, Myaskovsky became a professor of composition at the Moscow Conservatory, a position he held until his death. He also was appointed assistant director of the music department of the People's Commissariat (1921-1922) and editor at the Music Publishing House (1922-1931). In later years, he would become a consultant for music broadcasts for the All-Union Radio Committee, and would hold an important position in the Union of Soviet Composers. With his Symphony No. 6 (1921-3) nationalistic themes entered his music; the Symphony's fourth movement is an evocation of the Russian Revolution. His Symphony No. 12 (1931-1932), written in commemoration of the 50th anniversary of the Revolution, was his first explicitly Soviet work, with its portrait of the past, present, and future of a Russian village.

In 1940, Myaskovsky received an honorary Doctor of Arts degree from the Moscow Conservatory. His Symphony No. 21 of that year, written for the 50th anniversary of the Chicago Symphony, earned for the composer the first of his three Stalin Prizes and remains perhaps his best-known work. During World War II he was relocated to the Caucasus, later to Tbilisi and Kirghizia. The hardships he experienced didn't prevent him from composing, and he completed two symphonies, a Cello Concerto, and other works during those years.

Despite the prominent place he held in Russian musical society and the title of People's Artist he received in 1946, Myaskovsky was one of the composers — along with Sergei Prokofiev, Dmitri Shostakovich, Aram Khachaturian, and others — denounced in 1948 by the Central Committee of the Communist Party for formalism, modernism, and ignoring the needs of the Soviet people and society. He wasn't criticized as harshly as the others, but the frequently pessimistic tone of his music was noted, and he was accused, through his teaching, of injecting "inharmonious music into the Soviet educational system." Myaskovsky was quite ill by this time, but was able to reply in part to the charges made against him with his Symphony No. 27 (1949-1950), which was premiered four months after his death and won him his third, posthumous, Stalin Prize.

Myaskovsky wrote 27 symphonies, 13 string quartets, nine piano sonatas, and a host of other works. Among his many students at the Moscow Conservatory were Aram Khachaturian and Dmitri Kabalevsky; his generosity as a teacher earned for him the nickname "the musical conscience of Moscow." On his death, just eighteen months after his denunciation, he was lauded by the Soviet Council of Ministers as an "outstanding Soviet musical worker and people's artist."
-----------------------------

He was a fantastic composer of symphonies as well as piano sonatas and is not talked about enough. Influencing many of the soviet composers that came after him, but also caught up in the strange political play of the soviet regime.


----------



## Mirror Image

I'm quite familiar with Myaskovsky's history, but I have not heard a note of his music. Hopefully, this change soon. From what I've read about his music, it's very good.


----------



## Tapkaara

I have a disc of two of his symphonies (I don't remember which...I'm at work and away from my CD collection at the moment) and, I must admit, I don;t find what I have heard to be particularly distinguished. Though he is considered the "father of the Soviet symphony," I think the likes of Prokofiev and Shostakovich really took the art of "Soviet Symphony" to exalted heights. Perhaps I should hear more Myaskovsky before I write him off for good...?


----------



## Taneyev

I've his v.c.,his 2 cello sonatas, the cello concerto and all his 13 SQ. Lovely music.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yes, in my opinion his symphonies far outdo his chamber works. There is a collections existant of all 27 symphonies for a fairly cheap price, I would recommend it if you just want to hear the music and are not looking for extense liner notes (one symphony is mislabeled however)

The three symphonies I would recommend to begin with are the 27th - he wrote this as he was dying and it definitely comes across, the last movements show his anticipation for a spring which he knew he would not live to see yet he celebrates that the world will go on.

the 6th - this one is just great in my opinion all round.

And the 23rd - also known as the symphonic suite, it takes from folk songs and is lively and jolly.


----------



## Taneyev

OK, you keep his sumphonics, I'll keep his chamber and concertos, and both will be happy.


----------



## Sid James

I've got his _*Sinfonietta*_, a work for chamber orchestra. It's coupled with Barshai's arrangement of _String Quartet No. 8_ by Shostakovich.

The Myaskovsky has a hint of Tchaikovsky-like nostalgia. It's not too sentimental, though. It's quite good music, modern but very accessible.

I'd like to hear his _Violin Concerto_. It's apparently pretty good, as has been noted above by Taneyev...


----------



## Taneyev

Andre: try to find the old recording of the v.c.by Oistrakh, It's just great.


----------



## Sid James

Anyone heard Myaskovsky's *Symphony No. 13*? I've read that it's his most experimental...

Also, I've recently listened to his _Cello Concerto_, which is a fine piece. Pity that, due to it's lack of showmanship, it's a neglected work. Again, shades of Tchaikovsky (& perhaps Elgar?), but it has this melancholy & sadness that can be quite moving...


----------



## LvB

I concur with emiellucifuge's recommendation of the 27th symphony, and would add a voice for the 3rd and 21st as well. I'm not as familiar with Miaskovsky's music as with that of Shostakovich, or even Prokofiev, but he strikes me as being somewhere between those two and Kabalevsky/Khatchaturian in terms of the overall quality of his music. In other words, he's more even, and more often powerful and moving, than the two Ks, but less concentrated, powerful, complex, or colorful than S & P. Certainly worth investigating, though; I would also recommend his 4th string quartet (I know some, though not all, of the others). This is by turns dramatic and yearning, with a climax in the first movement which is as nostalgically rich and melancholy as similar moments in Debussy, say.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Funny you mention Khachaturian and Kabalevsky as they were Myaskovskys students and the similarity comes from this. Scholars generally agree that Myaskovsky had huge influences on his students and that they only started to develop their own style apart from his after many years.. his influence has apparently been prevalent in the students of his students such as Schnittke.

Prokofiev was incidentally close friend of Myaskovsky since their conservatory days and Shostakovich knew him and visited him on his deathbed. 

By the way, call me Emiel


----------



## nickgray

I have some of his symphonies, though didn't bother to hear them yet. Now, thanks to this thread, I will


----------



## Mirror Image

What intrests me about Myaskovsky is the fact that he wrote in many different styles. He was quite versatile, but from what I've read (I haven't heard a note of his music) is that he had a lot of pressue on him from the Soviet government and had to please them, much like Shostakovich, so he wouldn't be censured. Imagine composing music with that kind of hostility around you, not knowing when the axe may fall on your career. Very intense.

Anyway, I just bought the 16-CD set with Svetlanov. I'm really looking forward to digging into this music. I took a chance on it, heard some sound samples, read reviews both amateur and professional, and they all give it favorable reviews. Music-web gave it extremely favorable ratings and it was Gramophone's 2008 award winner in the orchestral category.










Anybody else own this set?


----------



## emiellucifuge

Yes MI thats the set I own, it is excellent. The only thing that could be improved is some more dynamics and as I already mentioned some of the symphonies are mislabeled - but it really is excellent.

It is true he wrote in many different styles, his 6th is almost mahlerian with a huge choral finale, the 23rd is derived from the folk tunes of a region that he was exiled to along with prokofiev, the 27th is a monumental last testament, he really was amazingly versatile.


----------



## Mirror Image

emiellucifuge said:


> Yes MI thats the set I own, it is excellent. The only thing that could be improved is some more dynamics and as I already mentioned some of the symphonies are mislabeled - but it really is excellent.
> 
> It is true he wrote in many different styles, his 6th is almost mahlerian with a huge choral finale, the 23rd is derived from the folk tunes of a region that he was exiled to along with prokofiev, the 27th is a monumental last testament, he really was amazingly versatile.


I'm only on Disc 4 (Symphony No. 7), it's going to take me a while to digest all this music. I'm just taking my time with it.

I agree his stylistic pallette is quite large. Many different influences found throughout. I hear bits of Impressionism, Romanticism, Expressionist...Myaskovsky was very versatile no doubt about it.


----------



## cellobabe

I think Miaskovsky's an extremely underated composer. Perhaps it's because he was so prolific by 20th century standards that people don't know where to start. I would recommend the 21st Symphony and the 13th String Quartet alongside the Cello Concerto.


----------



## Head_case

> Mirror Image
> *Banned*
> 
> I'm quite familiar with Myaskovsky's history, but I have not heard a note of his music. Hopefully, this change soon. From what I've read about his music, it's very good.


Did you get banned for not listening to Myaskovsky? 

(j/k)

Yes - Myaskovsky is under-rated (in the English speaking world). At least there is a modern drive to try and restore the professor of the Moscow Conservatoire back to where he belongs.

Being on holiday the Far East, rambling through a few record and CD stores, I was appalled to discover that 60% of the stock on the shelves were dedicated to Bach; Beethoven, Mozart or Haydn. The rest, were mostly introductory collections of various populist music. No Myaskovsky to be seen anywhere.

When it comes to Myaskovsky's symphonies, the VIth and 22nd or 27th stand out for many. Before Olympia rendered the whole set obtainable for listeners, there were various patchy recordings available, some better than others.

When it comes to Myaskovsky's string quartets, the XIIIth is the most recorded; the Bolshoi Opera Quartet recorded it post-war; as did the Borodin Quartet, and the Kopelman Quartet (Kopelman, being from the version II of the reassembled Borodin Quartet), and of course - the legendary Taneyev Quartet who are the only quartet to bring all thirteen string quartets to us on vinyl and CD.

There are plenty of amazing facets to his whole string quartet cycle; the generously lyrical and sonorous quality of music; the post-romantic yet melodiously sinuous lines held by the violins and the cello; the contrasting of violin archings from the first and second, and an overwhelmingly private world which opens up human emotions gloriously. Personally, I find No. XIII rather light and accessible, although I guess that is why it is Myaskovsky's most recorded string quartet. I love No. IV for the emotionally desperate plunging of the violin's notes; No. VII, VIII, XI, XII for the heartachingly lyrical longing and pastoral atmospheres which he cultivates in particular.

When it comes to the concertos, Myaskovsky's violin concerto is generously represented by the greats: Vadim Repin's interpretation is the laureate of the modern interpreters after Oistrakh's version from the 1940s'. As for the cello sonatas and concertos, these have been well represented too - no less than 7 artists from Ferstchman, Hanani, Tarasova, Webber, Mork, Rostropovich, Maisky have brought us beautiful renditions of these. I like most of these, or something about most of them, except maybe Webber and some of the more modern guys who try it on. Murray McLachlan's complete piano sonatas are also a great place to discover Myaskovsky's works too.


----------



## jurianbai

I just get borrowed the set of Myaskovsky 13 SQ, the very old Taneyev Quartet works ( very old CD and fonts design cover!). He shared similarity to Khachaturian, good inserted of folk's music elements. Before, I only have the 13th Quartet. My favorite maybe the 3rd movement of 9th Quartet.










Together with this is David Oistrakh on Myaskovsky Violin Concerto, couple with the Stravinsky's. It is a Brilliant's CD on a set called Historic Russian Archieve.

And if anyone click on his website ? (safe)

Will be busy listening now, for a month with many holidays over here (the August!)


----------



## Head_case

Ooooh!!!

Your 'borrowed' Myaskovsky String Quartet is no other than the out of print Russian Discs set from the mid 1990's which is my favourite complete cycle of string quartets!

This one is worth stealing!  

Except that Northern Flowers have re-released the exact same recordings (same transfers). The no. XIII is coupled with the beautiful no. XII. The set will reveal its treasures slowly over time: Myaskovsky is such a lyrical genius writer. Superb music for introverts. None of that silly extroverted shallow stuff here. 

Re: the violin concerto - the David Oistrakh violin playing is incredibly poignant. Along with the modern Vadim Repin (violinist) recording, these are my favs of his violin concerto. 

Btw - you need to get into his cello concerto if you haven't already


----------



## jurianbai

yap, your favorite. I remember you were saying this is the only available set of Myaskovsky, so a not surprising meeting point....



jurianbai said:


> Before, I only have the 13th Quartet. My favorite maybe the 3rd movement of 9th Quartet.


wait, what I mean is the 3rd movement of the 11th quartet, Allegreto pensieroso.

I can hear the 'fugue' like arransement and many parts the cello and viola take the dominant melody. will check the cello concerto also.


----------



## Aramis

Couldn't find Svetlanov set of symphonies and got Sinfonietta for strings instead. Lovely stuff, though I hope that symphonies are more than just lovely. 

I also got his piano sonatas (1-6). Can't wait to explore.


----------



## Head_case

> wait, what I mean is the 3rd movement of the 11th quartet, Allegreto pensieroso.
> 
> I can hear the 'fugue' like arransement and many parts the cello and viola take the dominant melody. will check the cello concerto also.


Myaskovsky's lyricism is very fugue friendly 

His biographer details much insights into his string quartet works. The recent Ar-Re-Se disc expresses how Myaskovsky was closer to German music than Russian music. I guess this insight comes from examining the style of his conservative compositional form, rather than listening to the lyrically Russian and folk themes in his music. There is a strong thread of lyricism (not necessarily melody) throughout his string quartets.

If anyone can recommend another string quartet composer who majors on lyricism like Myaskovsky this, I'd love to know!



> Couldn't find Svetlanov set of symphonies and got Sinfonietta for strings instead. Lovely stuff, though I hope that symphonies are more than just lovely.
> 
> I also got his piano sonatas (1-6). Can't wait to explore.


The Sinfonietta for strings is something I've owned on an Olympia release. I can't say I've paid much attention to it. Some Myaskovsky listeners will recommend symphonies in a particular order (e..g No.6 (the Revolutionary); No. 22, 27, 13 etc. I still don't have the bargain bucket set either. It's amazing though - get the Svetlanov set soon. That's almost the complete set of discs for around £1.00 per disc!!! Incredible value for such fascinating music.

Which piano sonata recordings did you get? I have Murray Lachlan's. He plays the piano .... like a gentle hammer. Huge improvement over the pianoforte. Highly recommended


----------



## Aramis

Head_case said:


> Which piano sonata recordings did you get? I have Murray Lachlan's.


That's what I have too. There was not much choice.


----------



## Head_case

Hey Aramis -

there are a few recordings out. I haven't bothered with them because I have the complete Murray Lachlan set of sonatas:










I don't know if they are still released in a repackaged complete set under some other label like the St Petersburg Classics or Regis, or whether following Olympia's demise, they have splintered off into separate discs.

Here's one:










and another:


----------



## Aramis

I know that there are other recordings, but I failed to get them. I also know that there is live concert recording by Richter, not entirely with Myaskovsky but he played his work there (one of sonatas I think).

Edit: It was 3rd piano sonata


----------



## Head_case

Just found it -

the programming doesn't look that bad:


----------



## jurianbai

and the Oistrakh's recording is too old for audio quality. if there is newest recording please advise. the piece is more virtuosic than I imagine, for Myaskovsky style.

edit: see the Vadim Repin's CD mentioned above.


----------



## Head_case

jurianbai said:


> and the Oistrakh's recording is too old for audio quality. if there is newest recording please advise. the piece is more virtuosic than I imagine, for Myaskovsky style.
> 
> edit: see the Vadim Repin's CD mentioned above.


Yes - the Oistrakh is very very old for the violin concerto, but it's still a masterpiece! If you have a warm amp and resonant loudspeakers with a less than transparent CD player, this is ideal. You get a real sense of the Oistrakh mastery over the medium.

There is a Feigin recording somewhere ... I've yet to find one I can afford.

As you said - the Vadim Repin violin concerto is the wonder-release for the Myaskovsky violin concerto this side of the 21st century. Just exquisite.

Myaskovsky cello sonatas - there's a huge number of very good to excellent recordings - all decently performed. I take the view that any artist who wants to perform Myaskovsky loves him enough to perform it well.

Well ...except for the Renoir Quartet whose new release of the string quartets no. I & XIII was exceptionally underwhelming


----------



## emiellucifuge

Head Case - Something very odd has happened, I could almost swear there was another thread about Myaskovsky created recently by Myaskovsky2002 (martin), but I cant seem to find it anywhere.
I only ask as you had given me some good tips and places to inquire about getting a score of the 6th in that thread but now I cant find it just as I need it.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Someone here tell his best symphony, so I can download a recording (also suggest recording). I'll try this guy out. According to my Music Dictionary, he sounds a little like Glazunov and Tchaikovsky, but more modern.


----------



## emiellucifuge

By far its his 6th. Try the recording by Neeme Jarvi and the GSO


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

emiellucifuge said:


> By far its his 6th. Try the recording by Neeme Jarvi and the GSO


I'll get it! Thanks!

Actually, they don't have that particular recording on the download website I'm using  And they don't have good deals there either, I would have to pay $6 for 4 tracks 

By the way the clips I heard from the other symphonies, he is like Glazunov! Same kind of sweetness/genuineness.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Well I dont know - its available on itunes, or for free from the internet which has varying legality issues depending where you live.

Still - persevere with the 6th there are plenty of decent recordings. Dont bother with Svetlanov's 6th as they had to omit the choir.

Check this thread for a discussion of the recordings:

http://www.talkclassical.com/11038-tc-150-top-recommended-46.html - should link to page 46


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*I am here...*

and wondering the same thing as He....the guy who was amazed to see two groups speaking about Mysakovsky.

I have no problems with that.

LOL...It's because of my nickname...I am so popular! But my real name of course is Martin, not Nikolai neither Myaskovsky...I created this name for yahoo mail in 2002...there was already a myaskovsky then I tokk myaskovsy + the year...now the other mysakovsky doesn't exist any more and I am the only one on yahoo.com mail

I love Myaskovsky deeply. I would suggest for a starter his symphonies nos. 3, 6, 2 and 10. The no. 3 has a Funeral march extremelly good...Myaskovsky is just good music...

Part of the Soviet trio: Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Myaskovsky....He's in Russia as known and apreciated as Shosta and Proko.

He never composed an opera and, as far as I know, no vocal music either....Sosta and Proko did....Nor a ballet...just orchestral and chamber music. His chamber music is not the best I know but it's ok.

Martin


----------



## Head_case

> His chamber music is not the best I know but it's ok.


Arrgh!

Vous n'etes guère l'on qui écoute avec l'ésprit ouverte et intérieure si la musique de chambre de Miaskowski ne vous frappe avec la force exigeante qui vient de son coeur! C'est la musique de chambre qui peut vous ressentir et approfondir la joie au delà de la condition humaine quotidienne. ...

And that's all I have to say about that so neh!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*What happens here??????*



> I'll get it! Thanks!
> 
> Actually, they don't have that particular recording on the download website I'm using And they don't have good deals there either, I would have to pay $6 for 4 tracks
> 
> By the way the clips I heard from the other symphonies, he is like Glazunov! Same kind of sweetness/genuineness.
> __________________
> My name is Sergei Prokofiev, and I approve this message.


How can Prokofiev approve this? LOL Glazunov, Myaskovsky....Niet, niet...they are completely different...



> Vous n'etes guère l'on qui écoute avec l'ésprit ouverte et intérieure si la musique de chambre de Miaskowski ne vous frappe avec la force exigeante qui vient de son coeur! C'est la musique de chambre qui peut vous ressentir et approfondir la joie au delà de la condition humaine quotidienne. ...


Is this a joke? You don't speak French, my friend. Cela ne veut rien dire, tu n'es qu'un sot avec une imagination grotesque...parle la langue que tu es capable de parler...Moi, c'est ma langue, tu vois. Speak English, your French is not good....Do not brag.

Martin


----------



## Head_case

> Is this a joke? You don't speak French, my friend. Cela ne veut rien dire, tu n'es qu'un sot avec une imagination grotesque...parle la langue que tu es capable de parler...Moi, c'est ma langue, tu vois. Speak English, your French is not good....Do not brag.


C est une plaisanterie pour votre chat! Méchant Martin qui ne peux pas apprecier les quatuors profondes de notre compositeur Miaskowski. Méchant mauvais Martin qui en comprenant bien la langue québecois, laisse tomber les causes célèbres pour aimer - meme adorer - la musique de chambre exceptionelle - les quatuor à cordes de Miaskowski - tous les treizes. N'importe quelle langue vous parler - surtout même la langue française - il suffit pour vous de comprendre que l'intériorité n'est jamais un concept concret ou bien compris.

Ce n'est pas mon francais que vous ne pouvez pas saisir - c'est le concept de l'intériorité dans la musique de chambre de Miaskowski qui vous échappe. Il faut avoir - une imagination pour écouter la musique subtile de chambre . N'importe pas laquelle - imagination grotesque, fantastique ou bien mélancholique. Il faut en avoir - afin d'écouter la musique profonde, de la même manière il faut 'imaginer' afin de comprendre ce que je viens de vous dire. Sans imagination ou bourré vers le haut avec une tendance vers la pointe de vue de jugement, il ne veut pas la peine d'essayer d'écouter; de comprendre ou de s'exprimer. Sans imagination, on ne peut guère saisir les quatuors à cordes - l'imagination qui est liée à l'intériorité. L'intériorité qui découle de chaque quatuor de Miaskowski.

Sinon je ne m'exprime que la langue française d'une manière forcement affreuse après avoir raté mon Bac .

Néanmoins et autrement dit - dans la langue d'ubiquité dans ces iles: 'je dis en franglais because I can!'. Et depuis quand est-ce que vous tenez le droit de parler le français quand il vous manque les accents de 'é'; 'è'; 'ç' et 'à'?!

:lol::lol:

Amicalement,

Tete-sous-lobotomie


----------



## KJohnson

Poor Myaskovsky! I have heard his name all my life but never his music. That's what happens when a good composer becomes a good teacher too. Some students outperform you and your legacy becomes a name in their biographies.


----------



## Art Rock

I am listening to his sixth symphony for the third time consecutively. What an amazing work! Far better than the two CD's I already had of him.


----------



## MEDIEVAL MIAMI

myaskovsky2002 said:


> and wondering the same thing as He....the guy who was amazed to see two groups speaking about Mysakovsky.
> 
> I have no problems with that.
> 
> LOL...It's because of my nickname...I am so popular! But my real name of course is Martin, not Nikolai neither Myaskovsky...I created this name for yahoo mail in 2002...there was already a myaskovsky then I tokk myaskovsy + the year...now the other mysakovsky doesn't exist any more and I am the only one on yahoo.com mail
> 
> I love Myaskovsky deeply. I would suggest for a starter his symphonies nos. 3, 6, 2 and 10. The no. 3 has a Funeral march extremelly good...Myaskovsky is just good music...
> 
> Part of the Soviet trio: Shostakovich, Prokofiev, Myaskovsky....He's in Russia as known and apreciated as Shosta and Proko.
> 
> He never composed an opera and, as far as I know, no vocal music either....Sosta and Proko did....Nor a ballet...just orchestral and chamber music. His chamber music is not the best I know but it's ok.
> 
> Martin


3, 6, 2 and 10 ROGER THAT!! 

Arigato


----------



## MEDIEVAL MIAMI

KJohnson said:


> Poor Myaskovsky! I have heard his name all my life but never his music. That's what happens when a good composer becomes a good teacher too. Some students outperform you and your legacy becomes a name in their biographies.


Depressing


----------



## emiellucifuge

Art Rock said:


> I am listening to his sixth symphony for the third time consecutively. What an amazing work! Far better than the two CD's I already had of him.


Good for you!
Which recording do you have?


----------



## Art Rock

Turns out I already had 4 CD's:

Symphonies 5 and 11 (Melodiya)
Symphony 22 / Violin concerto (Melodiya)
Sinfonietta's 1 and 2/Two pieces for string orchestra (Claves)
Cello concerto/Cello sonatas 1 and 2 (Olympia)

The sixth symphony blows them all out of the water.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

C est une plaisanterie pour votre chat! Méchant Martin qui ne peux pas apprecier les quatuors profondes de notre compositeur Miaskowski. Méchant mauvais Martin qui en comprenant bien la langue québecois, laisse tomber les causes célèbres pour aimer - meme adorer - la musique de chambre exceptionelle - les quatuor à cordes de Miaskowski - tous les treizes. N'importe quelle langue vous parler - surtout même la langue française - il suffit pour vous de comprendre que l'intériorité n'est jamais un concept concret ou bien compris.

Ce n'est pas mon francais que vous ne pouvez pas saisir - c'est le concept de l'intériorité dans la musique de chambre de Miaskowski qui vous échappe. Il faut avoir - une imagination pour écouter la musique subtile de chambre . N'importe pas laquelle - imagination grotesque, fantastique ou bien mélancholique. Il faut en avoir - afin d'écouter la musique profonde, de la même manière il faut 'imaginer' afin de comprendre ce que je viens de vous dire. Sans imagination ou bourré vers le haut avec une tendance vers la pointe de vue de jugement, il ne veut pas la peine d'essayer d'écouter; de comprendre ou de s'exprimer. Sans imagination, on ne peut guère saisir les quatuors à cordes - l'imagination qui est liée à l'intériorité. L'intériorité qui découle de chaque quatuor de Miaskowski.

Sinon je ne m'exprime que la langue française d'une manière forcement affreuse après avoir raté mon Bac .

Néanmoins et autrement dit - dans la langue d'ubiquité dans ces iles: 'je dis en franglais because I can!'. Et depuis quand est-ce que vous tenez le droit de parler le français quand il vous manque les accents de 'é'; 'è'; 'ç' et 'à'?!

===========================================================
Connard.

Svetlanov recorded all the 27 symphonies.

Buy this for you! It is your Christmas gift!

http://www.amazon.com/Integrale-Sym...=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1293914911&sr=1-4

I have these symphonies separetaly...willing to sell them...

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*CDs*

Since I bought the complete Myaskovsky's symphonies by Svetlanov I sell all the symphonies I bought before separetely on *ebay.*You can go and take a look...I think a guy in USA offers a better price.
My shipping could be lower if you buy 3 or more.

No publicity here, I hate that, just if you want to buy some Myaskovsky's symphonies.

Martin


----------



## LindnerianSea

As someone who has a soft spot for composers with exquisite command in slow movements, Myaskovsky is in many ways my ideal choice. Just check out the slow movement of his largely neglected 17th symphony as an example, and you will not fail to know what I mean. If one can visualise the Alpine mountainscapes in Bruckner's adagios, one can experience the hollow steppes in Myaskovsky's slow movements ~






Best,
LS


----------



## Blake

As they say, "One foot with the Romantics, one in the modern age." Great composer.


----------



## Vaneyes

Tom Service continues his underrated Symphonies quest, chosing Myaskovsky 10. This mostly brassy 18-minute work is not one I would choose from this composer, and I'll suggest it's not worth seeking out for itself. However, if you're thinking of a Myaskovsky Symphonies boxset, it fits well enough into this body of work. :tiphat:

http://www.theguardian.com/music/to.../symphony-guide-myaskovskys-tenth-tom-service


----------



## EdwardBast

To expand on some of the recommendations here:

The 6th symphony, like Shostakovich's 4th, is likely to be the Mahler/Bruckner lover's favorite. For those who prefer the lean and lyrical or music more in the line of the Russian mainstream, you are going to want to start with something else - anything else. As for the 10th (see Vaneyes above), it is a programmatic tone poem based on Pushkin's "The Bronze Horseman"; wild, violent, hallucinatory, and obsessive - Too dense and monochromatic in many sections for my tastes. I wouldn't be surprised if he had recently read Andrei Bely's brilliant novel, _Petersburg_, which has similar hallucinatory scenes based on the Pushkin.

For those looking for something that builds directly on the mainstream Russian symphonic tradition, 5, 7, 8, 9 and 11 are good choices. (1 through 4 are early works and don't strike me as fully mature; the 4th sounds like he just got done digesting Rachmaninoff's _Isle of the Dead_.) For those who value a thoroughly unified musical drama from first to last, the 9th in E minor is a masterpiece. Put it with the E minor symphonies of Tchaikovsky (5th), Rachmaninoff (2nd), and Shostakovich (10th) and it fits right in. It is the one I would recommend most highly, but I only know a little more than half of them as yet. I like 25 and 27 among the later ones, the former beginning with a sweepingly lyrical Adagio.

I am waiting for my complete symphonies set to arrive (16CDs for $40) and should know the rest of them soon.

I have heard most of his quartets and some of his sonatas as well. So far I haven't warmed to the quartets as much as the symphonies. Not sure why. Somehow, the continuous lyricism doesn't work for me as well in the chamber context.

Anyway, he is a great craftsman, a master of chromatic counterpoint, polymelody, and orchestration. He put Prokofiev in a new light for me; the two were best friends and some of Prokofiev's best lyrical inspirations owe something to Miaskovsky.


----------



## EdwardBast

A few days ago I got my set of the complete symphonies (Svetlanov conducting the State Symphony Orchestra of the Russian Federation.) The recordings themselves are very good. The notes, contents, and accompanying materials are abysmal. It is appalling that someone cared so little about this project that they wouldn't pay someone to do fifteen minutes of proofreading. Look for Symphony no. 18 and you won't find it. With luck you will discover that there are two symphonies listed as no. 8. They would be easy to tell apart if the editor had bothered to put the dates of composition on any of the works. But no doubt this would have required another half hour of effort. Likewise, it would have been intelligent to put "no. 23" in parentheses next to the title "Symphony-suite, a-moll, op. 56," but apparently no one involved in releasing the complete symphonies thought it worth bothering to give this one its number. And the approximately 150 words of liner notes are so minimal and sketchy as to be merely insulting. If one is going to do the job that badly, why bother at all. 

Before getting this set I knew a little more than half of the symphonies. Having listened to the rest, I have a couple of strong recommendations that have not been mentioned so far in this thread: No. 24 in F minor (1943) is wonderful. For those who like the stormiest, most passionate work of Tchaikovsky, Rachmaninoff and Shostakovich, this three-movement symphony should be at the top of the list. The finale is especially good. The other real standout for me is No. 16 in F major (1934), a traditionally structured four-movement work. 

Of course, I have only had the set for a few days and I have every expectation that some of the others will impress me as much as these two given a little time and a few more hearings. This was $40 well spent.


----------



## violadude

I've never really listened to Myaskovsky so I tried listening to his violin concerto today and frankly, I found it a little bit boring...

Any Myaskovsky aficionados want to tell me if that is a highly regarded work or not?

I'm listening to his 2nd piano sonata right now. So far, I like it better than what I heard from the concerto.


----------



## Bulldog

violadude said:


> I've never really listened to Myaskovsky so I tried listening to his violin concerto today and frankly, I found it a little bit boring...
> 
> Any Myaskovsky aficionados want to tell me if that is a highly regarded work or not?


Based on reviews I've read, it's very highly regarded. FWIW, I think it's a wonderful work loaded with compelling themes, although I can't say that the 2nd movement has sufficient variety for my tastes. I much prefer the Grubert/Naxos to the Repin/DG performances. Maybe you just listened to a performance that isn't a winner.


----------



## Vaneyes

For Myaskovsky Violin Concerto, Repin/Kirov/Gergiev (Philips. rec. 2002) is my preference.

For those interested in sampling (YT). :tiphat:


----------



## Alypius

violadude said:


> I've never really listened to Myaskovsky so I tried listening to his violin concerto today and frankly, I found it a little bit boring...
> 
> Any Myaskovsky aficionados want to tell me if that is a highly regarded work or not?
> 
> I'm listening to his 2nd piano sonata right now. So far, I like it better than what I heard from the concerto.


violadude, I'm curious why you chose to start with his violin concerto. I'm still a bit of neophyte when it comes to Myaskovsky, but I gather that he is best known for his symphonies and his string quartets. I hadn't run across any recommendations about any of his concertos. I came across his string quartets only a couple of months ago, and it's the later ones that stand out to me and those mostly post-date WWII.

I listened this evening to the Violin Concerto (the Naxos version) and found it a solid effort, certainly conservative stylistically, but I rather enjoyed the 2nd movement's lyricism. I don't have any liner notes or detailed material on Myaskovsky's biography, but since the Concerto dates from 1938, that was a pretty terrible time in the Soviet Union under Stalin. Remember that Shostakovich's Symphony #5 had been just one year earlier, and in writing it Shostakovich had faced very, very dangerous circumstances, and the huge success of the Symphony gave him a brief reprieve (until the late 1940s). He had been facing those vague, ominous accusations of "formalism", and knew friends being sent off to exile in Siberian prison camps. It doesn't surprise me that Myaskovsky would, in that era, use a quite conservative idiom. It was expected around that time that Soviet composers would draw on folk materials for a properly "people's art". One other source and perhaps model was Tchaikovsky's. Prokofiev's deeply lyrical Violin Concerto #2 had come out in 1935, but I don't hear any influence there.

I should add that the late 1920s and the whole of the 1930s was quite an era for violin concertos. Here are some from that period:
*Barber - Violin Concerto, op. 14 (1939)
*Bartók - Violin Concerto #2, Sz. 112 (1938) 
*Schoenberg - Concerto for Violin, Op. 36 (1935-1936)
*Prokofiev - Violin Concerto #2 in G minor, op. 63 (1935)
*Berg - Violin Concerto ("To the memory of an Angel") (1935)
*Martinů - Violin Concerto #1 (1933)
*Bartók - Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #2, Sz. 90 (1928)
*Bartók - Rhapsody for Violin and Orchestra #1, Sz. 87 (1928)


----------



## nightscape

Vaneyes said:


> For Myaskovsky Violin Concerto, Repin/Kirov/Gergiev (Philips. rec. 2002) is my preference.


Right on.

Symphony No. 6










Both 17 and 21 on this disc. I think I must have posted this image on these forums perhaps three times in the last few months. I never hesitate to turn someone on.....to Myaskovsky


----------



## EdwardBast

Violadude:
I will second Nightscape's recommendation of Symphonies 17 and 21. They are excellent and tightly unified dramatically — two of my current favorites. Always liked 9 as well. Really can't stand Symphony no. 6 — overblown, bombastic.


----------



## quack

Myaskovsky's symphonies work together as a whole body of works but they are uneven, different experiments in style in the same way Shostakovich had his ups and downs. That is what I like from a symphonist though rather than someone making a similar symphony again and again. I had to remind myself that I had heard his violin concerto, it hadn't really stuck with me and I found his string quartets fairly uninteresting as well, need to get round to a full listen again. His piano sonatas are what really stand out for me, very creative, half way between Scriabin and Prokofiev in tone, less conservative than many of his other works.


----------



## Orfeo

Hello Violadude:

I think you should try first his Sixteenth Symphony, for it is very well and tightly argued: a very profound work that is so typical of the composer. You should then venture into his other symphonies that represent the best of what he has to offer, like Symphonies nos. 5, 6, 10, 13, 15, 20, 21, 24, 25 & 27. His quartets are also very worth exploring (his 13th is a great place to start, but his Second, Ninth, & Tenth are quite excellent). His piano works are also very appealing (the Fourth, Prelude & Rondo-Sonata op. 58 being among his masterpieces). And please do not forget his cello sonatas and his Cello Concerto.

Also, and this is for everyone, Gregor Tassie had just published a biography of the composer a couple of months ago entitled "Nikolay Myaskovsky: The Conscience of Russian Music." It is a fascinating read and I urge all of you to look into it. It's available in two of the venues:

http://www.amazon.com/Nikolay-Myask...TF8&qid=1404958638&sr=1-1&keywords=myaskovsky

_*as well as*_

https://rowman.com/ISBN/9781442231337

And lastly, please check out the website dedicated to the composer. 
http://myaskovsky.ru/?id=2

Enjoy.
:tiphat:


----------



## nightscape

Anyone have an idea what recording this is of his Cello Sonata No. 2? This version is on two different YouTube accounts and neither lists the details! I want this version and cannot find an audio sample match on iTunes or Amazon using either spelling of Myaskovsky or Miaskovsky.


----------



## Trout

nightscape said:


> Anyone have an idea what recording this is of his Cello Sonata No. 2? This version is on two different YouTube accounts and neither lists the details! I want this version and cannot find an audio sample match on iTunes or Amazon using either spelling of Myaskovsky or Miaskovsky.


I did some sampling and, I think, I have identified it as Michal Kaňka's performance with Jaromír Klepáč on the piano. The timings are identical and an available sample seems to align with video.


----------



## nightscape

Thanks for such a quick response, you're awesome. 

That one didn't come up in my search. I will check it out later today and let you know!


----------



## Vaneyes

For the Cello Sonatas, I can easily recommend this.:tiphat:


----------



## Rhombic

Listening to it is absolutely marvellous.
Both playing it or conducting it are marvellous ways to destroy oneself: the level of sophistication of some of his symphonies can be way too much to handle as a musician or a conductor.


----------



## Birdsong88

I have only listened to a couple of works of this composer and I was impressed. He is most definitely an under valued composer today. I plan to most definitely listen to more of this wonderful composer's works.


----------



## Blake

Definitely one of my favorites of the Russians. Something about him. His melodic language hits the sweet spots, but in such a tasteful way.


----------



## Bayreuth

I've come to think that this is just an absolute MUST for any Myaskovsky fan out there









Don't get confused by the lame cover, the recording is simply great


----------



## AstoundingAmadeus

Blake said:


> Definitely one of my favorites of the Russians. Something about him. His melodic language hits the sweet spots, but in such a tasteful way.


Can't argue with you there. While I haven't heard enough of his symphonies to judge, listening to the 23rd right now is a real delight. Glad there's so many, though I'm hoping there's as much Russian melody in the others as there is in this one.


----------



## Pugg

Bayreuth said:


> I've come to think that this is just an absolute MUST for any Myaskovsky fan out there
> 
> View attachment 82272
> 
> 
> Don't get confused by the lame cover, the recording is simply great


You are right, great music.


----------



## TxllxT

*Nikolai Yakovlevich Myaskovsky (1881 - 1950)*

Russian Soviet composer, "The Father of the Soviet Symphony".


----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## TxllxT




----------



## flamencosketches

Nikolai Myaskovsky's final string quartet in A minor is very, very good, I think. I'm listening to and really enjoying the Pacifica Quartet recording. I can't put my finger on what I like about it. It has an almost Scriabin-esque Romantic language but has moments that border on Ravellian textures, especially the last movement. The slow movement was also gorgeous. Overall I was highly impressed.

I listened to this earlier, too:






It begins with a badass fugue, and I was hooked right away. Yes, I'm impressed with Myaskovsky. I want to explore further his string quartets and piano sonatas. I know he is famous for his symphonies too - what is he, a late-Romantic-early-Modern, Russian Beethoven?

Any fans here lately? This thread has been dead for a few years.


----------



## flamencosketches

If anyone is interested, the complete piano sonatas of Myaskovsky can be had for $5 as an Amazon mp3 download. Good performance by Murray McLachlan in good sound. I just bought it off the strength of the first piano sonata and will work through it at an extremely slow pace.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00UZ46F8C


----------



## rice

flamencosketches said:


> Any fans here lately? This thread has been dead for a few years.


He is my recent favourite.
I feel his music is "just right" for me. Sentimental but not too heavy, complicated but melodic enough for me to enjoy. Quintessential Soviet music and that's the kind I love most.
I am still working through his symphonies. Listened to a string quartet yesterday and it was incredible. 
If you haven't already, make sure to check out his two cello sonatas and violin concerto. Absolutely beautiful music.


----------



## flamencosketches

rice said:


> He is my recent favourite.
> I feel his music is "just right" for me. Sentimental but not too heavy, complicated but melodic enough for me to enjoy. Quintessential Soviet music and that's the kind I love most.
> I am still working through his symphonies. Listened to a string quartet yesterday and it was incredible.
> If you haven't already, make sure to check out his two cello sonatas and violin concerto. Absolutely beautiful music.


Definitely check out the 13th SQ in A minor if you haven't, it is excellent.

I'll have to look into the cello sonatas. Thanks. Any opinion on the piano sonatas? He was quite prolific with these.


----------



## rice

flamencosketches said:


> Definitely check out the 13th SQ in A minor if you haven't, it is excellent.
> 
> I'll have to look into the cello sonatas. Thanks. Any opinion on the piano sonatas? He was quite prolific with these.


I've just received McLachlan's album of those few days ago. As I'm quite new to his music I haven't gone through the piano sonatas yet.
He had so many masterpieces!


----------



## rice

Ok, alto had more than 10 years to reissue Svetlanov's symphony cycle, but they chose to do it exactly one month after I've spent _six times_ as much hunting down the original olympia copies, great. 

For those who haven't got them, lucky you! Because this only complete symphony cycle is coming in September. 
Finally one doesn't have to suffer the poorly made warner set.


----------



## flamencosketches

rice said:


> Ok, alto had more than 10 years to reissue Svetlanov's symphony cycle, but they chose to do it exactly one month after I've spent _six times_ as much hunting down the original olympia copies, great.
> 
> For those who haven't got them, lucky you! Because this only complete symphony cycle is coming in September.
> Finally one doesn't have to suffer the poorly made warner set.




Do you have any more info on this upcoming release? I'm still trying to figure out a way in to his symphonies. I've heard none of them in full, just bits and pieces of various ones, nothing has really jumped out at me.

All I can find are the various individual discs of Svetlanov's cycle.


----------



## rice

flamencosketches said:


> Do you have any more info on this upcoming release? I'm still trying to figure out a way in to his symphonies. I've heard none of them in full, just bits and pieces of various ones, nothing has really jumped out at me.
> 
> All I can find are the various individual discs of Svetlanov's cycle.


I found it on presto.
https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8663442--myaskovsky-complete-symphonies

I really really like the 22nd, Symphony-Ballad. Since the first time I heard it, it has become one of my favourite symphonies, among Mahler's 2nd and Shostakovich's 5th.


----------



## flamencosketches

rice said:


> I found it on presto.
> https://www.prestomusic.com/classical/products/8663442--myaskovsky-complete-symphonies
> 
> I really really like the 22nd, Symphony-Ballad. Since the first time I heard it, it has become one of my favourite symphonies, among Mahler's 2nd and Shostakovich's 5th.


Thank you. Wow, well, I love Mahler's 2nd and Shostakovich's 5th like you do, so I may have to check that one out.


----------



## CnC Bartok

flamencosketches said:


> Thank you. Wow, well, I love Mahler's 2nd and Shostakovich's 5th like you do, so I may have to check that one out.


22 is a good one! The "best" is probably No.6, but my favourite is No.16, the so-called Aviation Symphony. It's got two astoundingly beautiful middle movements.

I'm very happy with my Warner set, but if someone would like to scan the notes in the Alto set, I'd be a trillion times happier!!!! Please?


----------



## elgar's ghost

Good news for those interested in Myaskovsky's string quartets but put off by the asking prices for the individual Northern Flowers discs - the whole cycle is now available as a boxed set, although it isn't exactly a budget release.


----------



## flamencosketches

elgars ghost said:


> Good news for those interested in Myaskovsky's string quartets but put off by the asking prices for the individual Northern Flowers discs - the whole cycle is now available as a boxed set, although it isn't exactly a budget release.


$26 on Amazon US is not a bad price for 5 CDs. Not sure what it's going for in your area but I wouldn't hesitate to call that budget friendly.

Anyway, I'm tempted to get this. I adore the final A minor quartet and have a suspicion that his other quartets might be equally rewarding...


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Yes, you're right - I was going by the full price direct from Amazon.co.uk which is £35.45 but I failed to notice that some marketplace vendors are already selling new copies for about a tenner less which is much closer to the price on the US site.


----------



## Janspe

I just realized that Myaskovsky is a composer I'm _completely_ unfamiliar with. This has to change.

Listening to his 1st symphony now - Svetlanov conducting the Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra. Will go through all 27 of them!


----------



## Larkenfield

Quite good.-https://www.amazon.com/Myaskovsky-Complete-Sonatas-Murray-McLachlan/dp/B00SBI03RS


----------



## flamencosketches

Larkenfield said:


> Quite good.-https://www.amazon.com/Myaskovsky-Complete-Sonatas-Murray-McLachlan/dp/B00SBI03RS
> 
> View attachment 126030


Yes it is, though I got it as a $5 mp3 download rather than the CDs. I like the first sonata a lot. How many piano sonatas start with a fugue?


----------



## Larkenfield

flamencosketches said:


> Yes it is, though I got it as a $5 mp3 download rather than the CDs. I like the first sonata a lot. How many piano sonatas start with a fugue?


I got the $5 download too. Not too many sonatas start with a fugue! It probably kept him out of the gulags.


----------



## jim prideaux

Janspe said:


> I just realized that Myaskovsky is a composer I'm _completely_ unfamiliar with. This has to change.
> 
> Listening to his 1st symphony now - Svetlanov conducting the Russian Federation Academic Symphony Orchestra. Will go through all 27 of them!


I am well aware that this 'advice' might contradict your apparently chronological approach but the 27th remains one of my favourite symphonies by anyone and may well act as a 'bookend' now that you have started with the 1st.


----------



## Janspe

jim prideaux said:


> I am well aware that this 'advice' might contradict your apparently chronological approach but the 27th remains one of my favourite symphonies by anyone and may well act as a 'bookend' now that you have started with the 1st.


I'm very much looking forward to hearing it then! Yes, I am indeed approaching his symphonic output chronologically. I'm going to make little concerto+symphony combos out of it: the concertos of other Russian composers (starting with the 6 of Shostakovich) shall work as little preludes to the main offerings. Nice little way to go through something familiar and unknown cyclically at the same time.


----------



## EdwardBast

Janspe said:


> I'm very much looking forward to hearing it then! Yes, I am indeed approaching his symphonic output chronologically. I'm going to make little concerto+symphony combos out of it: the concertos of other Russian composers (starting with the 6 of Shostakovich) shall work as little preludes to the main offerings. Nice little way to go through something familiar and unknown cyclically at the same time.


It might be even more interesting to coordinate your trip through the symphonies with Prokofiev's output, since the two were close friends and had been reading each others music since they were conservatory students together. In any case, Myaskovsky is a missing puzzle piece when one is looking at the musical language of Shostakovich and Prokofiev. Some of the early Myaskovsky symphonies channel Rachmaninoff as well.


----------



## Second Trombone

Myaskovsky's Complete Symphonies Nos. 1-27 with Svetlanov is now available as an mp3 download from amazon.com for $7.99. That's 17 hours of music. I had never really listened to Myaskovsky, but could I couldn't resist this bargain. I've been dipping in and very much like what I've heard so far.
https://d27t0qkxhe4r68.cloudfront.net/t_900/altoalc3141.jpg?1565619382


----------



## flamencosketches

Second Trombone said:


> Myaskovsky's Complete Symphonies Nos. 1-27 with Svetlanov is now available as an mp3 download from amazon.com for $7.99. That's 17 hours of music. I had never really listened to Myaskovsky, but could I couldn't resist this bargain. I've been dipping in and very much like what I've heard so far.
> https://d27t0qkxhe4r68.cloudfront.net/t_900/altoalc3141.jpg?1565619382


What!? I don't like MP3, Amazon MP3 least of all, but the bargain hunter in me is going to want to jump on that...


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

I really enjoy the occasional dive into Svetlanov's Myaskovsky set- there is some wonderful stuff in there, though the quality of the music is certainly not uniform. The problem is, though the rough-hewn Russian playing under Svetlanov's baton is usually something I love, it can get a bit monotonous. The recording quality is also quite poor, with a dreadful high-pitched feedback sound in some movements. I can't find any other set of all 27 in existence, which is really quite a shame.


----------



## CnC Bartok

Just fyi chaps and chapettes, new release from the Alto label, Kondrashin's 1959 recording of Myaskovsky 6th, coming out early next month here in the UK!


----------

